# Special offer charter membership!



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

[size=20pt]As a Special offer, I have a voucher for one member to upgrade to Charter membership for the special price of £10!
This does not include the wristband and pen, but does include benefits below.
This is open to existing members wishing to extend their membership as well as new charters!
First person to apply here on this thread recieves the voucher! [/size
Charter Membership is a great way of saying thanks and helping us continue with the work we do both online and offline.

A yearly Fertilityfriends.co.uk VIP Charter Membership offers the following additional services for only £20:

The current yearly charter package includes.....

• A Free high quality silicon wristband to help you identify other FF's at your clinic!
• A Free FertilityFriends.co.uk pen!
• Charter VIP access to our service desk
• Your very own picture albums (public or private) in the FF Gallery
• Access to nearly 100 games in the staff games arcade
• Extra functions when posting messages - a rainbow of fab colours to choose from and more features
• The ability to save draft posts and come back to them later!
• 10 times More space than regular members in your Instant Messaging inbox
• Access to our private charter area where you can discuss and suggest improvements for the site
• Secret Smiley Codes!
• Mood Bears - let your friends know your mood just be reading your posts
• Fun in our play shop! Earn credits on the forum and spend them buying your friends virtual flowers
or something for yourself! All without spending a penny!
• Virtual Pets!
• Regular Exclusive Charter VIP chat sessions

*More on Charter Membership here...*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=201.0
​


----------



## *ALF* (May 17, 2005)

Me please.......................


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Fantastic Dawn - will get it sorted out for you!


----------

